# Germans crying in their beer



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Budweiser!!!! King of Beers!!!

http://www.kansas.com/mld/kansas/sports/14776941.htm

MUNICH, Germany - In the cavernous back room of Munich's famous Augustiner beer hall, Heiko Hofrichter sits at one of the long wooden tables, takes a sip of his thick brew, and explains why German soccer fans just can't swallow the fact that America's Budweiser is the official beer at the World Cup, which opens today.

"For Germans, Bud tastes like watered-down beer. It's not beer," complained Hofrichter, 24, a graduate student from the city of Nuremberg.

"It's Spuelwasser!" cried Robert Paustian, 32, from another table in the boisterous beer hall, using the German word for dishwater.

Other Germans haven't reacted so politely.

Since Anheuser-Busch's Budweiser paid $40 million for the "pouring rights" at the 12 World Cup stadiums across the country, anti-Bud Web sites have flourished on the Internet, calling for solidarity in boycotting the American brew.

Chat rooms for German soccer fans have been flooded with complaints about the prospect of having to replace a local pilsner with a Budweiser draft.

"If it's a German World Cup, the beer sponsors should be German," said Harald Paustian, 30, who was drinking a beer with his brother on a recent evening.

It's no secret that Germans love their beer -- they are the second largest per capita beer consumers on the globe, behind the Czechs. Beer halls like this one in Munich's central district are popular spots for all generations.

"We respect the Germans' pride in their beer," said Tony Ponturo, vice president of global media and sports marketing for Anheuser-Busch. "But we are proud of Budweiser and what it's about. We think this is about giving consumers a choice."

But perhaps nowhere is the disappointment over Bud's presence stronger than in Munich, where the opening World Cup match will pit Germany against Costa Rica today.

This is the Bavarian city famous for its Hofbrauhaus and yearly Oktoberfest. Beer-drinking songs have been written about the city's historic beer halls.

Making matters worse, locals here say, is the other big American sponsor in the stadium.

McDonald's will be the main food vendor of the World Cup. Some German ticket holders say it's bad enough they will be sipping Budweiser at kick-off. But instead of pretzels, sausages and mustard, fans fear they'll only have french fries and Big Macs.

"It's like going to an American basketball game and having Nuremberg sausages. It's just not right," Hofrichter said.

The decision on Budweiser's corporate sponsorships for the World Cup was made long ago, before Germany was named the host country, according to the tournament organizer, the Federation Internationale de Football Association, or FIFA. Each of the 12 stadiums may serve local and regional specialties in addition to McDonald's food, FIFA said in a statement.

The debate over Budweiser at the World Cup isn't simply more anti-Americanism. It's just a matter of taste.

"We don't make anything that you can compare it to. We just don't make that kind of beer. Why would we, when you can drink this?" Hofrichter said as he raised his glass of local weissbier (wheat beer) in a toast.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Is that a pic of a German crying in his beer?

8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 12, 2006)

No, that's a first time BUDWEISER drinker!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2006)

They look German


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 12, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> They look German


No they look sick, they just drank BUD!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2006)

It looks like milk, not beer.

You think hes gay?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> It looks like milk, not beer.
> 
> You think hes gay?


No, he just drank BUD! But now maybe he is gay!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry Sys, but Bud is sh*thouse mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

Whats really funny is that Mr. Bud himself, syscom, posted the info on a country of Bud haters.... I think it shows a great sense of humor and resposibility for a man to come to terms with the truth and throw himself at the mercy of our court...

Syscom, we relieve u of ur Budwieser responsibilities, and allow u to now consume good beer... When u have consumed the good ones for a period of 45 days, we will allow u to advance into the realm of great tasting beers....

Congratulations!!! U are on the road to recovery, and have taken the first small steps on ur way to Anti-Buddom....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2006)

Got news for you Syscom they are not serving Budweiser at the World Cup. They are only advertising it because of the fact that they paid the 40 million dollars for the rights. Fifa is not allowing Budweiser to sell its beer and they are not allowing alcoholic beer in the stadiums anyway. They are selling Becks Alkohol Frie Bier which is a German non alchoholic beer.

Everyone in the world besides you knows that Budweiser sucks!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 13, 2006)

Bud is real crap, its one of the ones you avoid abroad(or anywhere), along with the dreaded Gösser(Osterreichische tramp piss brau). Why would any one drink that crap when there 100s of great real ale brewerys especially in Germany!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2006)

I infact live next to a great brewery. Real small but makes some of the best German beer I have ever had. Lichtenauer

When pD was visiting in Germany for Rock im Park he said something that I thought was not only true but real and that was "The reason you can get Budweiser anywhere in the world is because any bartender can piss in a bottle and call it Budweiser."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 13, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> When pD was visiting in Germany for Rock im Park he said something that I thought was not only true but real and that was "The reason you can get Budweiser anywhere in the world is because any bartender can piss in a bottle and call it Budweiser."



   So true!


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2006)

Adler send me a local Bierdeckel would ya ? !  actaully a glas of your next door brew sounds poretty good right now as it is raining cat's and dogs.

Bud = dog piss


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2006)

It is beautiful weather right now. Sunny and 30 degrees celsius. Perfect weather for a nice cold Lichtenauer Helles.


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2006)

STOP THAT RIGHT NOW ! 

lowering my head in disappoinment I go to the frig and pull out a glas of strawberry wein

bud = piss

yee haw ♪ ♫ ♪


----------



## Twitch (Jun 13, 2006)

And here's a picture of my wife.....


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2006)

twitch, all she needs is a flat head for.......


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2006)

either she is going to drop the Mass's in her left hand or is going to dump a load of brew on the guy hiding behind that fake partition that tried to pinch her ***


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I bought a Budweiser after work today. I got home, walked in the back yard (where I usually sit down and drink a nice cold beer on a hot day), opened up the bottle of Budweiser, and then I lifted it up and poored it onto the ground. Man that was refreshing!

No **** I actually did this.


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2006)

just don't get it near the Mrs flower garden bud ! it will act like a herbicide and she will be furious .......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2006)

I can believe it. Here is a picture of me drinking a real beer (note to syscom it is not Budweiser) at a fest in Nurnberg a couple of weeks ago with some friends of me and my wife (my wife is taking the picture).


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

And those are REAL beer mugs.........


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2006)

Ja and notice to all how those Mass are held with the hand as well ......... etiquette folks, etiquette, besdies their freakin heavy with all that good brew mit foam


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

Its making me thirsty.... I think Ill have a nice cold Negra Modelo.......


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2006)

Negra Modelo is almost as good as Bud.

Not many people know that many of the famous Mexican beers got their starts from German brewers who migrated to Mexico a century ago.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

> Negra Modelo is almost as good as Bud.


Another slanderous, outrageous comment like that sys and u'll get an official 30% warning....

Pure blasphemy....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Another slanderous, outrageous comment like that sys and u'll get an official 30% warning....
> 
> Pure blasphemy....



I don't think Sys ever puked in his life. That includes from a flu, food poisoning or bad beer. That's why he likes Bud!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

I think u may be onto somethin Joe...


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I do have a cast iron stomach of sorts


----------



## kiwimac (Jun 14, 2006)

Ah Budweiser,

The queen of beers!

Kiwimac


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2006)

Do you mean the queer of beers?


----------



## Salim (Jun 14, 2006)

I actually have a little taste for bud, even though it isn't the best around.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 14, 2006)

Well I don't drink Bud, I instead smoke it.

But, really... Look, the American Bud is a stolen Czech brand, which itself is recognised as one of the World's best beers. Czech and German beers are simply the best ones, none other can compete with them. Actually German beercan't compete with the Czech beer but they are the World's no's 1 and 2.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 14, 2006)

While I can no longer drink for health reasons I do remember it semi-fondly. One of the best things about good liquor is the aroma. Inhaling Bushnell's or Jack Daniel's radiance is super.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2006)

Do you mean Bushmills, not Bushnells?

Bushmills is really great.

And Pisis the American Bud does not compare anywhere to the Czech Bud. The Czech bud is great and the American Budweiser is just plane crap and only people with no real taste for decency like it.

Oh and Syscom the request you made for Bavarian pics is almost ready. I have not searched through my pics yet but we did a really cool flight to the Alps today just to do some sight seeing and got some great pics of Neuschwanstein Castle in the Alps. As soon as my battary recharges I will start the pic thread for you.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And Pisis the American Bud does not compare anywhere to the Czech Bud. The Czech bud is great and the American Budweiser is just plane crap and only people with no real taste for decency like it.


 So true Adler, but then the real thing is usually better than any imitations... Why when there are so many better beers than Bud around do you have to drink it??? It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Every day, millions of beer drinkers pick Bud over the other brands, cause they know it tastes good and you get good value for the money!

The consumer is always right!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Every day, millions of beer drinkers pick Bud over the other brands, cause they know it tastes good and you get good value for the money!
> 
> The consumer is always right!



*NO BECAUSE IT'S CHEAP AND THEY TOO NEVER PUKED!*


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 14, 2006)

You guys are so rabidly anti-bud, I suspect youre afraid of the truth! Deep down in your hearts, I bet your privatley thinking..."maybe syscom is correct".


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> You guys are so rabidly anti-bud, I suspect youre afraid of the truth! Deep down in your hearts, I bet your privatley thinking..."maybe syscom is correct".


NO - We know how bad it is! Just thinking about it well... uh oh - urub, urggggh, urrrrrg,


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2006)

That is exactly how I feel after having a bud (not that I have had one for a long time...)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2006)

No Bud has no taste and is for the tasteless beer drinkers. Most of these millions of people that drink Bud are beer drinkers in the US that have no taste for beer because they have not had a good decent quality beer with taste and filling. The other ones around the world try it and dont like it...

You will not find a person over here in Europe who truely likes Bud, because it is crap....

You are just in denial or have not real taste for beer and dont know what quality is and what real flavor is.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ive traveled around the world and have sampled many beers.

Bud is consistently the best.

People in Europe dont like it because they think if its American beer, then it must be bad. Just like the French thinking Californian or Aussie wines as being sub standard.

Put a blindfold on your average beer drinker and have them sample a wide array of beers, its inevitable they will pick the budweiser as being the best.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2006)

> Put a blindfold on your average beer drinker and have them sample a wide array of beers, its inevitable they will pick the budweiser as being the best.


Not likely sys, not unless they are used to, and enjoy drinking piss, I mean bud...

If u put a glass of Pissweiser next to glasses of Red Stripe, Negra Modelo, Harp and NewCastle, there is no way I would choose Bud as anything other than the most watered down, bland tasting piss out of the group....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2006)

Absolutly wrong sys.

I am being 100% honest with you here. The Germans dont like Budweiser because it is low quality and tastes like **** not because it is American. There are several US beers that Germans think is okay but not Budweiser.

Also if you were to blindfold me I promise you that I would be able to tell which beer is Budweiser out of any beer and tell you that it is crap, especially if you put out on the table with any Germany, Czech, British or Irish beer.

Sorry syscom but you are 100% wrong with you thoughts on Budweiser and the rest of the world liking it. You are living in your own world here and the rest of the world does not agree with you, sorry. It really really is a minority that likes Bud in the world.


----------



## kiwimac (Jun 19, 2006)

Hell,

Even NZ beers are better than Budweiser!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2006)

Hehe, Thats right Kiwi, give it to him....

BTW whats up with the rainbow thing avatar??? Is it some sort of Military ribbon??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

I dont know he allways has some kind of rainbow thing up there which is either for peace or a symbol for the gays.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought the symbol for gays was pink...... or yellow (for those that like ......)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't hate Bud because of the taste so much. I don't like it because it isn't beer. It don't do a damn thing for me unless I drink a case of the stuff. When I want a beer, I'll drink a beer. Simple.


Plus it tastes like sh*t.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 19, 2006)

Ya know chappies back in the day there was NO imported beer in the US to compare Bud, Falstaff, Pabst and Stag with. Never heard of a couple of those I'll wager. The world of beer only became exploited due to marketing and advertising. Before that no one in the 1950s really gave a damn about what came from offshore. The expense was prohibitive for the average Joe working man anyhow so it didn't matter how good it tasted. 

Beers like Budweiser and Coors are average beers for average guys. The average guys that supported the American beer industry for decades before it became chic to import beer and flaunt it after you'd been favorably impressed by an ad agency's campaign to get market exposure. There are lots of imported beers available in the US now that aren't all that hot either but they perceived as such due to the conditioning of ads and a more favorable import tarrif. 

Unfortunately there is a misnomer of "if it's imported it must be good," just like British cars once were perceived.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey, I for one don't give a sh*t where it comes from. If it's crap, it's crap, that's all there is to it. 

A lot of Canadian "beers" fall into the same category, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Erich (Jun 19, 2006)

sadly Twitch all the Beers you mentioned from the USA fall into the same catergory which is :

US Beer = Piss

give me a German Weissen any day over any US product. Even the US wines have no distinction


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 19, 2006)

Theres plenty of US micro-brews that exceed the quality and taste of the foreign brands.

And for a great tasting mass production beer, available across the world, at a good price, it is BUDWEISER!!!!!!!!

Tens of millions of consumers cant all be wrong. The customer is always right. If it tastes good, it sells.

8)


----------



## Erich (Jun 19, 2006)

we have been poisoned by piss sys plain and simple and our stuff is terrible. Americans don't know jack squat about Gemran bier and 9/10th's have never been to Germany/Austria nor to a good German deli


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

First of all 90% of the so called import beer that is brought into the US is crap beer that the people over here would not even drink. Look at Becks. It is **** and no self respecting German beer drinker (which is 99% of the population) would drink that crap and rate it only a notch above Budweiser.

Second of all that 10s of millions are mostly Americans which lets face it as Erich said dont know crap about beer.

Third Budweiser really is crap and is no good. 

Taste = Piss
Quality = Piss
Color = Piss

Therefore it is Piss.

Here is the definition of Budweiser from the Urban Dictionary:

*Budweiser*

The name of a high quality Czech beer brewed in Ceske Budejovice (formerly Budweis), that subsequently had it's name ****ing jack moved by piss water loving american red necks who turned this once primo brand into one of the worlds most effective displays of brewing incompetence. Enjoyed by millions Nascar enthusiast across the country.

_Bra, pick up some Budweiser. I can drink like ****ing 12 of those and still be sober. ****, I may even get it up while banging my cousin. Of course, only after watching Dale Earnhardt drive in circles._


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 19, 2006)

Erich said:


> we have been poisoned by piss sys plain and simple ........


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2006)

What do people who partake in "golden showers" and people who drink bud have in common?

They both like drinking piss!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

Okay that I did not find funny.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2006)

Did you get the joke, or was it just a crap joke?


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 19, 2006)

That was funny


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here is an interesting fact for you Sys:

Tony Ponturo, Vice President of global media and sports marketing for Anheuser-Busch admits that it has been hard to crack the beer market in Europe, he said, Budweiser accounts for 2 percent of the market in Europe, and accounts for less than 1 percent of beer sales in Germany.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

No I got the joke, just heard so many things like it before.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2006)

Plain and simple and to the point... People drink Bud because it resembles a decent tasting beer, and its cheap as hell... I can get an 18 pack of Bud for the same price as a six pack of Modelo or red Stripe....

And for the record, I agree with sys, there are some excellent micro-brewery beers that are very flavorful and a good beer to drink...

And as for Domestics, I do enjoy Amberbock thats made by Michelob....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2006)

FAT TIRE! http://www.newbelgium.com/beers_ft.php


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> And as for Domestics, I do enjoy Amberbock thats made by Michelob....


I like that one too. Sam Adams isn't too bad either. I tried it the last time I was in the States.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 19, 2006)

Well i feel at this point I must lead the Infidels of malt from out of the darkness yes the Europeans make some passable beers and the US is lagging well behind the pack how can one not appreciate the ability of Canadian brews to cut through the heat of the day with no after taste of malt. Unfortunately the Europeans tend to forget about refrigeration of beers and the the Germans are hung up on the Purity act of 603BC and perish the the thought of Tango dancers having anythink to do with brewing it just makes me want to


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2006)

And with that, we have a new pick of pB for the Members Mugshots....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Nothing like a Blue while watching a hockey game...


----------



## Erich (Jun 19, 2006)

US Beer ==== PISS

sorry gents from the US but our beer is just plain non tasting, luke warm placid vomit stirred around several times and should be used as slug bait ..... or dropped on insurgents in the mid-east

apoligies to all slug farmers


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Nothing like a Blue while watching a hockey game...


I find it makes a pretty good laxative.
For good Canadian beer, ya gotta go with Propeller Ale, Garrison, or anything brewed by the John Allen Brewing Company, baby!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2006)

The only thing decent out of the US is Sam Adams, Foggy Bottom and micro breweries.

To me the best beers are this right here:

Kristal Weizen
Lichtenauer Uhr Helles
Weis Bier
And good German Pilsner
Kilkenny
Czech Budvar (the real budweiser)
And good Czech Pilsner
Sam Adams


----------



## Twitch (Jun 20, 2006)

Nothing at all bad about German beers. Its simply the contention in the US that it is avante garde to tout every freaking imported thing with the idea that it is supeior to an equiviaent US product. A good example of marketing strategy is Heinekin. A rather plain brew that Americans were brainwashed into believing is the best imported beer of all time! Hell cheap old Mexican Corona tastes better by my standards. 

And by the way, most Mexicans in Mexico think Corona is lousey though it is the best selling Mexican beer in the US. Why? Tireless marketing!! Unless people in other lands are immune to marketing subversion they are led to "believe" things about products because advertising subliminally invades their heads too.

The "standard" mass produced beers in the US were accepted because in the olden days imported beers were prohibitively expensive and supply was poor. Those of you who have lived outside the US your whole lives or are under 30 have absolutely no idea of what it was like. The very few importers of offshore liquors and beers had no distribution network for the beer products anyway. Very few retailers stocked them. While imported hard liquor was in distribution and well accepted in the US almost forever, beer was not. The average guy who went to the neighbord hood tavern and paid .25 for a glass of draught beer would never pay a dollar for a bottle of imported "anything."

I'd wager the same is true for folks in other lands too. It's pretty doubtful that in 1955 a German would buy a beer imported from Mexico or Japan at significantly elevated cost over his local brew. 

Same is true today in Mexico where a Corona is about .35 and an American beer is about a buck or more. Mexicans wouldn't buy imported beer for anywhere for the same reason as it was in the 1940s-1970s US-- import beers cost way too much no matter how good they are because there is no good distribution network.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> I find it makes a pretty good laxative.
> For good Canadian beer, ya gotta go with Propeller Ale, Garrison, or anything brewed by the John Allen Brewing Company, baby!


Propeller Ale always good - 

Blue - a good "cheap" Canadian beer (something for a cheap buzz or quick thirst quencher) in the same mold as Budwiser but 300% better...


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Propeller Ale always good -
> 
> Blue - a good "cheap" Canadian beer (something for a cheap buzz or quick thirst quencher) in the same mold as Budwiser but 300% better...


I never claimed to be sauve  but I've been drinking it since the 70's by the way its $40 for a 24 the cheaper beers are 24 a case


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

For the "cheap" Canadian stuff, I'd drink Alexander Keith's Red. It's a bit better than the standard Keith's, but the thing is you can't buy it in a two-four. It only comes in a twelve case or a six-pack.

Keith's Light is just gross. Who the hell ever thought up light beer?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Who the hell ever thought up light beer?



A twit....


----------



## Tiger (Jun 20, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Keith's Light is just gross. Who the hell ever thought up light beer?



A woman!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2006)

Or a flaming fag-boy....


----------



## plan_D (Jun 20, 2006)

Dan's is the most logical. Because both women and twit's can't think.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

A friend came over with beer not a smart friend but its its cold and called beer


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks Good!!!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Jun 20, 2006)

and if you read the label upside down it says,

warning, you are drinking PISS !


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Looks Good!!!!!!!


no i just never turn down people bearing gifts


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2006)

Erich said:


> and if you read the label upside down it says,
> 
> warning, you are drinking PISS !



So Erich, which one is the best?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> A friend came over with beer not a smart friend but its its cold and called beer


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you all trying to say "friends dont let other friends drink Budweiser"?


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Are you all trying to say "friends dont let other friends drink Budweiser"?


never thought of it that way I was just looking at the alcohol content and thought that it beat lemonade (not by much)when the temp is 33c


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 20, 2006)

Lemonade? You like lemonade?

Send me some money and I will ship you fresh lemons from my tree. I have too many of them..


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Lemonade? You like lemonade?
> 
> Send me some money and I will ship you fresh lemons from my tree. I have too many of them..


 I'd probably do that if I knew you would not be irresponsible with the loot and buy Bud


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Are you all trying to say "friends dont let other friends drink Budweiser"?



*GREAT BUMPER STICKER!*


----------



## Erich (Jun 20, 2006)

Brilliant Fly !!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> no i just never turn down people bearing gifts



I hope your friend doesn't turn up with 18" strap on wrapped up in pretty paper and tied with a pink bow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2006)

Twitch said:


> A good example of marketing strategy is Heinekin. A rather plain brew that Americans were brainwashed into believing is the best imported beer of all time!



While I am not a big fan of Heinekin and prefer not to drink it, I still find it better than most American Beers.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmmm, I dunno. Heineken tastes pretty sh*tty too. You can't even give it away around here.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2006)

I tend to judge beer by the after taste, the longer lasting the after taste the worse the beer. Of the British ales I rate Spitfire, 6X and Badger. Only have 6X in Wiltshire though, the further away you get the more eggy it becomes, we have often ended up dubbing 6X 6eggs!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 21, 2006)

Tiger said:


> I hope your friend doesn't turn up with 18" strap on wrapped up in pretty paper and tied with a pink bow.


as long as she brought her friend i think I could be tempted to watch and you are correct as per the after taste its what makes or breaks a beer in my mind


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Hmmm, I dunno. Heineken tastes pretty sh*tty too. You can't even give it away around here.



I agree tat it is not the greatest tasting. I too find it quite shitty but compared to Budweiser or Coors it is a step above them.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 22, 2006)

Christ, everybody all over the world just pays their money and takes their choice. If somebody likes Heinekin, Asahi, Corona or whatever let 'em drink it. Who cares? Unless you're buying the beer you got no say say in what they drink.
Cheers! Buuuuuurrrrrrrp!


----------



## zerum (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.deadspin.com/sports/soccer/the-international-flavor-of-the-world-cup-173610.php
And 1000 dutch football supporters have to take off the "lederhosen" if they should come inn and whatch the footballmatch.because there where a logo for a another beer company on the hosen.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2006)

Syscom here is some with sense (from above link):

"One German is so upset that Bud is the official beer of the World Cup that he’s set up a website where people from around the world can ***** about sucky American beer. It’s under construction, and there’s not much up there right now (with the exception of some amusing pictures), but the guy has made time to call Budweiser “dish water” and an “insult to your tongue.”"

Website: http://www.budout.org/ (under constuction at the moment).


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 22, 2006)

When youre numbe rone in the world, everyone is gunning for you. Even to the point of irrationality!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 22, 2006)

Being #1 doesnt make u the best... The P-51 is the perfect example to compare to...


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 22, 2006)

So being #2 makes you the best?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 22, 2006)

I doubt that as well....


----------



## plan_D (Jun 23, 2006)

Being last makes you the best. 

And a hint for that joke, it's sexual.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 23, 2006)

First Served, First Come...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2006)

Twitch said:


> Christ, everybody all over the world just pays their money and takes their choice. If somebody likes Heinekin, Asahi, Corona or whatever let 'em drink it. Who cares? Unless you're buying the beer you got no say say in what they drink.
> Cheers! Buuuuuurrrrrrrp!



Because this is an ongoing friendly war of beers between Syscom and pretty much everyone else. He knows budweiser sucks and that it really is not the best beer on the planet.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 23, 2006)

Exactamundo......


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2006)

"Beer Wars"..... sounds like a college drinking game.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2006)

Sounds to me like Twitch is a Piss, I mean Bud man as well....


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2006)

I bet Les drives in the dead of night all the way to Alabama and buy a case of Budweisers to stock up in his secret fridge in the garage.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2006)

HA! If I wanted Bud, all I have to do is put a pot on the ground and piss.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2006)

Well lets see I went to an official viewing place yesterday for the World Cup and not a drop of Budweiser was for sale. Its not doing well over here at all...


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2006)

Budweiser is an international beer. It doesnt need to to do good in Germany in order for it to do well.

The US has a more sophisticated taste in beers, so it does well here.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2006)

Sophisticated??? Americans taste is centered around Big Macs, cheap beer and Pringles....


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2006)

Its a known fact that Americans have a more sophisticated view of food, beer, wine, woman and sports than the Europeans. Only other country I know thats like us are our Aussie friends.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2006)

Syscom sometimes you are just stupid. Right now you are so full of ****. I hope you are making a joke because you really are full of ****...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Its a known fact that Americans have a more sophisticated view of food, beer, wine, woman and sports than the Europeans. Only other country I know thats like us are our Aussie friends.


And I bet the more sophisticated ones are found on the Jerry Springer Show!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2006)

How true...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 25, 2006)

Guys, forget about all that crap you drink in the US, that ain't no beer...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2006)

Id rather drink my own piss than drink Budweisser.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 25, 2006)

I think I'd rather drink Budwesier than go through urinotherapy...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2006)

Well even if you drink Budweiser you are just drinking some dudes piss. Nothing else.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2006)

How would you guys know what piss tastes like?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2006)

> Its a known fact that Americans have a more sophisticated view of food, beer, wine, woman and sports than the Europeans.


Thats a joke right??? Fast food, Buttwiper, Wine in a Box, Size 12 Women and Freakin Baseball....

Yea, waaaayyyy more sophisticated....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

> Its a known fact that Americans have a more sophisticated view of food, beer, wine, woman and sports than the Europeans.



'ang on just where is it a well known fact? if you could take a woman for a meal anywhere in the world, money no object, you'd take her to Mac Donalds would you? America's the last place i'd go for any meal, again, just where is this well known fact so well known?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2006)

Dont take me wrong. The US has great food. I love Prime Rib, I love a good Porterhouse steak, I love a good American Hamburger every once in a while. But the food that people like syscom tend to call exotic (which I just tend to call good food) is way more tastey and good. I find food from France, Italy, Germany, India, Spain, Portugal all tastes better. It is way more flavorable and leaves me way more satisfied.

I am just not sophisticated like syscom I guess, since I am way more cultured than he ever will be.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2006)

The great chefs of the world eventually come to America and fuse their national cuisine with other cuisines from around the world. America is not just white european foods.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

i don't know if that's true or not but a foreign dish prepared in America's a foreign dish still, not an american one..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> The great chefs of the world eventually come to America and fuse their national cuisine with other cuisines from around the world. America is not just white european foods.



And as a citizen of the US and a soldier in the US Army I am telling you this: The US is not everything nor is everything in the US or that comes from the US the best in the world.

Once you come to that conclusion you can then call yourself a cultured person and enjoy the good things in life.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> The great chefs of the world eventually come to America and fuse their national cuisine with other cuisines from around the world. America is not just white european foods.


They come here and open up resturants to make lots of money!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ive traveled around the world, tasted the food, the beer, the woman and toured the museums.

And Ive concluded that the USA has the best beer and best food. And the woman are beautifull, although they have attitudes.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2006)

This discussion has become as fruitful as jerkin off....


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> This discussion has become as fruitful as jerkin off....



 

Agree'd.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 25, 2006)

Day 128 in syscom3 v everyone.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2006)

And he has still not left the start line. I agree this convo is stupid as ****.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 26, 2006)

While I drink my cold budweiser, I get a kick on how rabid and foaming at the mouth some of you get

 

I still havent figured out how you figure Bud tastes like piss. Have you tasted pee?


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Pisis said:


> I think I'd rather drink Budwesier than go through urinotherapy...


^^^^


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2006)

No I have tasted bud and that is what I think piss would taste like.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Have you tasted pee?


No word of a lie, a friend of mine actually did once. Someone had pissed in a bottle and left it on a counter. Along comes this buddy of mine, thinks it's apple juice, and takes a great big swig! Ha! 


Then he said, "Hey, this tastes just like Budweiser!"


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 27, 2006)

His pee was carbonated?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2006)

What does that have to do with it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2006)

It was flat piss, just like Bud...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 30, 2006)

OK, so last night on the US Embassy, I had tasted that ****... Blah, really tastes like ****


----------



## zerum (Jun 30, 2006)

found this ::Image: Europe vs USA


----------



## Erich (Jun 30, 2006)

zerum sadly you are correct.

say in the second pic of the fat chic is that dude with his face blended out raising a Bud ?


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 30, 2006)

The fat chick looks like shes a german tourist


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> The fat chick looks like shes a german tourist


No, if she was a glass of beer she'd be a Budwiser!


----------



## Erich (Jun 30, 2006)

sorry sys that won't jive I have never seen any fat German tourist's and I have seen alot. Maybe an 80- old Oma or Opa but not in their 20-30's 

note: the fat honey has a Bud in her other hand ........... Rülps ! 8) geez at least sit up to the bench gal


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Lots of fat german tourists. All that bacon, bread, chocolate and vienerschnitlze.


----------



## Erich (Jun 30, 2006)

like I said 60's on up in age.............quit making excuses, Bud sucks, get a man's Bier 8) and put on your shades and wide brim hat, it's 102F up here in the stinkin shade


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2006)

> geez at least sit up to the bench gal



she is, that's as close as she can get.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> The fat chick looks like shes a german tourist



Now you are just showing your ignorance...

The US is the fattest nation in the world and that is proven fact over and over again. Even the US government admits to that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2006)

Erich said:


> like I said 60's on up in age.............quit making excuses, Bud sucks, get a man's Bier 8) and put on your shades and wide brim hat, it's 102F up here in the stinkin shade



Naw he is trying to make it personal with me. Not working though because his arguments are just bull ****! I know it, he knows it, everyone else knows it. He just cant give it up.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Now you are just showing your ignorance...
> 
> The US is the fattest nation in the world and that is proven fact over and over again. Even the US government admits to that.



Lots of thin people too.


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2006)

lots of thin guys married ot obese women ............ Yuk ! Adler is very correct, the USA is way out of shape, beer or no beer. Very sad this country is stuck on so much non-nourishing fast food.............. yikes my stomach is screaming in pain

hey pass the 32 ouncer man ......... burp !


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2006)

Here in sunny california, I dont see that many fat or obese people. Except for the beach whales that live in the barrio's.

I guess Californians are healthier and smarter.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Here in sunny california, I dont see that many fat or obese people. Except for the beach whales that live in the barrio's.
> 
> I guess Californians are healthier and smarter.


Depends where you are, areas around LA or in Northern CA they're neither...

But then again if Californians were smarter they'd figure out how to make money on the world's 4th largest economy and not have budget deficits every year. When I moved to Colorado my state income tax was cut in half and I get twice as much for my tax dollars - oh and gas is at least 30 cents a gallon cheaper here consistently....

I was in Southern California 2 weeks ago, it's an overpiced sh*thole...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 1, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> ...it's an overpiced sh*thole...


Ah, good 'ole Nova Sco - uh, California.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Ah, good 'ole Nova Sco - uh, California.



At least you folks have REAL Lobster!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Depends where you are, areas around LA or in Northern CA they're neither...



Lots of nice areas in Los Angeles county, OC, Sand Diego, Ventura and Santa Barbara. 



> But then again if Californians were smarter they'd figure out how to make money on the world's 4th largest economy and not have budget deficits every year. When I moved to Colorado my state income tax was cut in half and I get twice as much for my tax dollars - oh and gas is at least 30 cents a gallon cheaper here consistently....



Were the 6th largest. Glad to hear your gas is cheaper in Colorado. I will remember that when youre in sub zero weather and were sunny and warm and the furnace turned off. 

But youre right about the budget deficit. Thanks to the San francisco loonies, were f***ed. 



> I was in Southern California 2 weeks ago, it's an overpiced sh*thole...



If its an over priced shithole, how come so many people come here to live? And not just illegals?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2006)

Because they have dream which usually gets shattered.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Lots of nice areas in Los Angeles county, OC, Sand Diego, Ventura and Santa Barbara.


And your crime rate per capital is one of the highest in the country




syscom3 said:


> Were the 6th largest. Glad to hear your gas is cheaper in Colorado. I will remember that when youre in sub zero weather and were sunny and warm and the furnace turned off.


Our winters are no different than Techappi or Big Bear, it snows one day and is in the 50's the next, sunny and no marine layer - that's the extent of our winters. I lived in NY and Canada, the winters here are a drop in the bucket....


syscom3 said:


> But youre right about the budget deficit. Thanks to the San francisco loonies, were f***ed.



yep - that's why I'm gone


syscom3 said:


> If its an over priced shithole, how come so many people come here to live? And not just illegals?


False advertisement - they only know what they see on TV - Malibu, 80 degree weather all year (yea right). You don't see the 405 or 5 backed up with traffic on TV shows or the graffiti all over the place. California, So Cal. and especially LA is like picking up an ugly girl at the bar. She looks good in the night but is a beast in the morning!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2006)

Well since this was about beer, I figures I would post a pic of 2 of my favorite things: Beer and Women!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2006)

Wait a minute they are not fat! Damn syscom I must have made a mistake they cant be from Germany!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh man, syscom, if you think German women are fat ... you need to get to Rock im Park. Oh my god ... the freakin' hotties there! The amount of times I was in trouble for checking other girls out at that festival I cannot count. But I do respect my girlfriend, and I live by the rule "You can look, but not touch" so I was good. But my god! I'd do the one closest in that picture, Chris. 

Americans are the fattest f*cks on the planet. The Europe knows it, Asia knows it, even the U.S knows it's a fat nation. So, I don't know how you have the cheek, syscom, to call Germans fat.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Americans are the fattest f*cks on the planet. The Europe knows it, Asia knows it, even the U.S knows it's a fat nation. So, I don't know how you have the cheek, syscom, to call Germans fat.


Gotta agree D - I try to keep in shape to break the stigma - it makes me laugh when I meet someone 10 years younger than me and he looks 10 years older and outweighs me by 60 pounds!!!!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2006)

If I remember correctly, Houston is the fattest city on the planet. One in three people there are over-weight. I mocked all of Chris' buddies for being fat, despite the fact most of them weren't. But all you Americans are automatically fat now you have the reputation of being a fat nation. 

All Americans that are not fat should go out and chase the fatties around the country to make them lose weight.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well since this was about beer, I figures I would post a pic of 2 of my favorite things: Beer and Women!



Now thats a great post!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2006)

Amazing how so few non-latino obese people live here.

As usual, you believe what your govt controlled media tells you to believe.

Theres lots and lots of hotties here in California. I know. I live here.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> And your crime rate per capital is one of the highest in the country



I had a Criminal Justice 101 class last term at college. The instructor is a homicide investigator for OC County. To paraphrase him....its only a few neighborhoods that produce most of the crime. Most area's in OC and LA counties experience a violent crime once every decade, or less.




> Our winters are no different than Techappi or Big Bear, it snows one day and is in the 50's the next, sunny and no marine layer - that's the extent of our winters. I lived in NY and Canada, the winters here are a drop in the bucket....



And i'm from Minnesota. I know a thing or two about winters. Having no snow or no cold is a superior way of living.




> yep - that's why I'm gone
> False advertisement - they only know what they see on TV - Malibu, 80 degree weather all year (yea right). You don't see the 405 or 5 backed up with traffic on TV shows or the graffiti all over the place. California, So Cal. and especially LA is like picking up an ugly girl at the bar. She looks good in the night but is a beast in the morning!!!



yes traffic is bad. and I'm sorry you pick up the ugly ones at the bar. Most people dont have that issue.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Because they have dream which usually gets shattered.



My dream hasnt been shattered. You think everyone in this state is whining liberal who is upset at life?


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2006)

yes quite a few fine looking women on the west coast and they are over populated by fat slimes, many in wanna be spandex. Careful when they back-up in a grocery line, somewhat like a Mack truck

keep strong, work-out and whatever physical activty and do not abide by the US principle that fat is right ...............sadly my wifes side of the family has become lazy fat slobs, though I've got a few cousins that need some hard work on a bike as well. nothing like a sweaty woman in her 20's..........

barf icon please


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2006)

Syscom, where did you get those rose-coloured glass? You're freaking blind! It's not only my media that tells me America is fat, the American media does, and so do the freakin' Americans themselves. It's a well known fact there's more over weight people in America per capita than any other nation, get that in your f*cking skull. Just pay attention to what Joe said, who's American and just told us all that America is fat !


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2006)

I think it is too much frickin air pollution and sweat in so Cali Plan, now wonder my brother wants to get out but is playing the fools game trying to earn the extra buck and for what ? the guy makes 3 digits a year with 2 yearly bonus's. he's in Jamacia right now for a week.............crap

life is too short


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Syscom, where did you get those rose-coloured glass? You're freaking blind! It's not only my media that tells me America is fat, the American media does, and so do the freakin' Americans themselves. It's a well known fact there's more over weight people in America per capita than any other nation, get that in your f*cking skull. Just pay attention to what Joe said, who's American and just told us all that America is fat !



Maybe theyre fat in other states but not here. Except in the Mexican area's. Then theyre fat.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 2, 2006)

They're not fat in California? Maybe you should do some research. California suffers on average 30,000 deaths related to poor diet and obesity. 57% of the California's population is over-weight. 

Ever heard of COPI, syscom? California Obseity Prevention Initiative? Sounds like a big scheme for somewhere that, apparently, isn't over-weight.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2006)

Poor diet does not mean obeisity.

And sure there are a lot of over weight people here CAUSE THERES SO MANY PEOPLE LEGAL AND ILLEGAL!!!!!!!!

I was at the mall today and I noticed maybe one or two obese people out of hundreds. Doesnt sound many too me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I had a Criminal Justice 101 class last term at college. The instructor is a homicide investigator for OC County. To paraphrase him....its only a few neighborhoods that produce most of the crime. Most area's in OC and LA counties experience a violent crime once every decade, or less.


 Unfortunetly no matter where you live in southern california, you're only 15 minutes from them and even the best neighborhoods are affected, you can't deny that!!!




syscom3 said:


> And i'm from Minnesota. I know a thing or two about winters. Having no snow or no cold is a superior way of living.


Not if you have crime, grafitti, the second highest gas prices in the country and taxed to death - I'd rather live in Anarticia




syscom3 said:


> yes traffic is bad. and I'm sorry you pick up the ugly ones at the bar. Most people dont have that issue.


Especially in LA!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I was at the mall today and I noticed maybe one or two obese people out of hundreds. Doesnt sound many too me.


Go to a mall in the inland empire and don't even look at the hispanic women - there's a lot of cows in So Cal!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2006)

In all honesty syscom, I consider u to be one of the more intelligent members on this board... However, ur stubborness and obvious lack of perception is really getting overboard...


> I was at the mall today and I noticed maybe one or two obese people out of hundreds.


Come on dude, that was a bold faced lie....





Ur doing one of two things here.... U are either 1). Defending ur countrys/states pride... or 2). Stirring the pot and getting the members agitated on purpose.....

I believe its #2....

I noticed this behavior from u in the past, ans now its rearing its ugly fu*king head again... I thought u had been all over the world and seen many different nationalties... U should not be having this discussion if that were the facts... Same thing with the whole Budwieser gimmick... I bet u drink real beer and just say that crap to get the "juices" flowing....

America is full of overweight [email protected] and u know it syscom.... Go to any McDonalds/Burger King/KFC/Hardees/Checkers/Pizza Hut and its a verified fact....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

Lets see here are some facts syscom3, and all are facts as studies from US Government:

Overweight and Obesity: Obesity Trends | DNPA | CDC

Results from the 1999–2002 National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey (NHANES), using measured heights and weights, *indicate that an estimated 65 percent of U.S. adults are either overweight or obese.*

Results from the 2003-2004 National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey (NHANES), using measured heights and weights, *indicate that an estimated 66 percent of U.S. adults are either overweight or obese* as shown in table 1. 

Results from the 2003–2004 National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey (NHANES), using measured heights and weights, indicate that an *estimated 17 percent of children and adolescents ages 2–19 years are overweight.*

Lets see and for California:

Community Health Disparities - Congresswoman Diane Watson : Serving California's 33rd Congressional District

According to a 2001 study conducted by CDC, *nearly 21 percent of California citizens are obese.* The study also found that *nearly 69 percent of California adults do not engage in any type of physical activity.* Another 2001 study, *isolating Los Angeles County, found that 21 percent of students were overweight and another 19 percent were at risk for becoming overweight.*

You can not dispute these facts syscom3, so give it up. I completely agree with Les on this matter and it is really getting old!

Lets see other facts here:

Obesity % in other countries:

Consumer Health Sciences > Press > Press Releases > OBESITY IS 2-3 TIMES MORE PREVALENT IN USA THAN IN FRANCE, GERMANY, OR GREAT BRITAIN

*France: 12%
Germany: 16%
England: 20%*

People in all weight categories (save those who are classified as underweight) in France, Germany, and Great Britain are far more inclined than Americans to work at slimming down. See Bar Chart 2. *Only 40 percent of obese Americans are taking steps to lose weight, compared to 64 percent in France, 68 percent in Great Britain, and 69 percent in Germany.*

Now what crap are you going to come up with syscom?????


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Unfortunetly no matter where you live in southern california, you're only 15 minutes from them and even the best neighborhoods are affected, you can't deny that!!!



Amazing how some of the safest cities in the world are also in LA and OC counties. Isnt it. And obviously you know that most gang crime occurs in their own neighborhoods and rarely spills over to the more affluent area's. You stay out of a few area's at night and nothing is going to happen. 




> Not if you have crime, grafitti, the second highest gas prices in the country and taxed to death - I'd rather live in Anarticia



When you refer to crime, what type of are you reffering too? Graffitti is a problem, no doubt about it. Taxes are an issue but we have prop 13 so my property taxes are miniscule compared to other states. Where else in the country can a home valued at 700,000 only pay $2600 a year? And thats only for my year 2000 base year. My neighbors who have lived here long before me pay even less. And gas prices? I know youre aware that its so expensive because of EPA mandated special blends. Not our fault its so high but the feds!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Go to a mall in the inland empire and don't even look at the hispanic women - there's a lot of cows in So Cal!!!!



And also a lot of babes. By the way, does the Riverside Mall count as "Inland Empire"?


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> In all honesty syscom, I consider u to be one of the more intelligent members on this board... However, ur stubborness and obvious lack of perception is really getting overboard...Come on dude, that was a bold faced lie....



Youre right, I was wrong. there were five tubs-o-lard





> America is full of overweight [email protected] and u know it syscom.... Go to any McDonalds/Burger King/KFC/Hardees/Checkers/Pizza Hut and its a verified fact....



I live here so I report the facts. Some of you guys assertions are true, some not. And I need to educate you. maybe in your states you see lots of excessivley overweight people but I dont. The only places I see that are in the Hispanic area's.

Bud is good! Millions of consumers cant be all wrong.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

I notice there is no snappy unreal comment made by you about the facts that I posted up there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I live here so I report the facts. Some of you guys assertions are true, some not.



Then do me a favor, stop trying to tell other people about how it is where they are, because you have no ****ing clue!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2006)

And that last post tops it off....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

Im starting to get really pissed off.

Nice siggy though by the way Les. I really like it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks brother.... Dont let sys get u man, he kinda enjoys seeing everyone get worked up over something as stupid as the fattish tendencies of the American public... I honestly believe he stokes the flames of dissension and then when it gets cookin, dumps a half gallon of gasoline on it...

Sinister SOB he is.... Maybe thats why I like him..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Amazing how some of the safest cities in the world are also in LA and OC counties. Isnt it. And obviously you know that most gang crime occurs in their own neighborhoods and rarely spills over to the more affluent area's. You stay out of a few area's at night and nothing is going to happen.


 And that's BS - you know as well as I that crime IS NOT limited to bad neighbnorhoods around So Cal. There are ramdom shootings all the time in So Cal freeways and it's known that gangbangers will go into the more afluent neighboords in LA and OC to do whatever...



syscom3 said:


> When you refer to crime, what type of are you reffering too? Graffitti is a problem, no doubt about it. Taxes are an issue but we have prop 13 so my property taxes are miniscule compared to other states. Where else in the country can a home valued at 700,000 only pay $2600 a year? And thats only for my year 2000 base year. My neighbors who have lived here long before me pay even less. And gas prices? I know youre aware that its so expensive because of EPA mandated special blends. Not our fault its so high but the feds!


The only reason you pay 2600 a year on taxes is because of Prop 13 back in the late 1970s - the people revolted because the state was living off property taxes, Howard Jarvis put an end to that - as far as gas, your blends and airquality standards are no different here in Colorado, we have emissions testing and standards as well but it's the supply and demand of California, and especially So Cal that has your gas prices through the roof. Combine that with the over population and inflated property values and everyone wanting to drive Hummers and it's just chaos.

I live in a town about the size of Palmdale-Lancaster (which was the fastest growing communities in the country) the community I came from and with the exception of petty crime we have half the murders, assaults and gang problems. I once left my front door unlocked and garage opened for 3 days and everything was in one place when I returned. Chances are you do that, even in the more affluent neighbors of SO Cal, you'll get cleaned out..

So Cal is a pipe dream, people go there thinking to "make it big" and when they arrive they find they could barley make ends meet. You may live in a great neighboorhood in OC or the SFV, but drive down the block and jump on the freeway and you have a crowded, chaotic graffiti ridden mess until you're hundred miles out of the city. Bottom line the quality of life is horrible unless you're a millionaire and don't have to leave your gated community....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> And also a lot of babes. By the way, does the Riverside Mall count as "Inland Empire"?


YEP!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Thanks brother.... Dont let sys get u man, he kinda enjoys seeing everyone get worked up over something as stupid as the fattish tendencies of the American public... I honestly believe he stokes the flames of dissension and then when it gets cookin, dumps a half gallon of gasoline on it...
> 
> Sinister SOB he is.... Maybe thats why I like him..



Yeah and one day if he is not carefull he is going to get himself burned in the fire...


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> And that's BS - you know as well as I that crime IS NOT limited to bad neighbnorhoods around So Cal. There are ramdom shootings all the time in So Cal freeways and it's known that gangbangers will go into the more afluent neighboords in LA and OC to do whatever...
> 
> The only reason you pay 2600 a year on taxes is because of Prop 13 back in the late 1970s - the people revolted because the state was living off property taxes, Howard Jarvis put an end to that - as far as gas, your blends and airquality standards are no different here in Colorado, we have emissions testing and standards as well but it's the supply and demand of California, and especially So Cal that has your gas prices through the roof. Combine that with the over population and inflated property values and everyone wanting to drive Hummers and it's just chaos.
> 
> ...




My neighborhood is 1957 vintage. Some of the oldtimers here that have lived in the area since the early 60's cannot think of one homicide here, except one, which was domestic violence, which has zero impact on the community at large.

My city only had one homicide last year (and a few forcible rapes). So far this year, were back up to one. Thats one homicide every year in a city of 130,000. Anywhere you go in the world, some area's are high crime, some low crime. OC is no different. Small clusters of violence prone neighborhoods in Santa Ana and Anaheim and the rest of the county is safe. Orange, Tustin, Brea, Yorba Linda, Costa mesa, irvince, blah, blah blah all have one thing in common. NO problems. Maybe you picked the places that have the problems, but millions of people didnt.

"and it's known that gangbangers will go into the more afluent neighboords in LA and OC to do whatever...". Most gangbangers dont go into the more affluent neighborhoods because they stick out like sore thumb and are watched and observed. The police in these communities dont have much to do so intervene while theyre driving around before they cause problems. Thats why plenty of cities in california are among the safest around.

Los Angeles is no different. Hermosa Beach has next to no crime, Same with Torrance.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> My neighborhood is 1957 vintage. Some of the oldtimers here that have lived in the area since the early 60's cannot think of one homicide here, except one, which was domestic violence, which has zero impact on the community at large.


 I know you're in OC - drive 10 minutes and that serinety is gone...


syscom3 said:


> My city only had one homicide last year (and a few forcible rapes). So far this year, were back up to one. Thats one homicide every year in a city of 130,000. Anywhere you go in the world, some area's are high crime, some low crime. OC is no different. Small clusters of violence prone neighborhoods in Santa Ana and Anaheim and the rest of the county is safe. Orange, Tustin, Brea, Yorba Linda, Costa mesa, irvince, blah, blah blah all have one thing in common. NO problems. Maybe you picked the places that have the problems, but millions of people didnt.


You think you have no problems, i was in Irvine 2 weeks ago, I could see the streets (close to the airport) where you could see the area is no good. 3 miles away go into parts of Costa Mesa and its flat out a dump. Now granted OC is better than most but you're basically surrounded - Santa Ann, Anaheim ect. Sure OC has some of the safest cities, but 10 minhutes and 5 miles down the road you're in a sh#thole...


syscom3 said:


> "and it's known that gangbangers will go into the more afluent neighboords in LA and OC to do whatever...". Most gangbangers dont go into the more affluent neighborhoods because they stick out like sore thumb and are watched and observed. The police in these communities dont have much to do so intervene while theyre driving around before they cause problems. Thats why plenty of cities in california are among the safest around.


that's BS - I've seen it in parts of the SFV, Woodland Hills and as far south as Laguna Beach - the crime is there, it's not readily on the surface becuase of the imigae of the community.


syscom3 said:


> Los Angeles is no different. Hermosa Beach has next to no crime, Same with Torrance.


No but 5 mins from Torrance is Gardenia, El Segundo and Hawthorne to name a few. As far as Hermosa, go there on the week end nights and there's always some sh*t going down and it's not from people partying on the strand.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2006)

Tell me the street in Irvine that was so bad. I am personally going to go down there and take some pictures of it and post them here.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Tell me the street in Irvine that was so bad. I am personally going to go down there and take some pictures of it and post them here.


Go east on MacArthur for a while, I was in a Mobile Station during the day and 2 car loads of gang bangers were just hanging there, homie was on the pay phone while his partner was tagging the back of it. 

These guys weren't from there, it was obvious, but the point made, because of the proximity of cites from OC to LA no where is safe...

The last time I remember So Cal being half way decent was in the mid-late 70s. After that it went to sh*t...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 2, 2006)

Don't mind him, Chris. He actually tried to deny the fact that 57% of California is over-weight.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2006)

The United States of Obesity
Updated: July 2, 2006 1 | 2 | Next » Print Article Email Article RSS / Courtesy of Supermarket Guru
A new study conducted by a group called Trust for America’s Health (TFAH), which describes itself as a “non-profit, non-partisan organization dedicated to saving lives by protecting the health of every community and working to make disease prevention a national priority,” says that 24.5 percent of American adults can be classified as obese – which means having a body mass index higher than 30.

The 10 states with the highest obesity rates are Alabama (28.9 percent), West Virginia (27.6 percent), Louisiana (27 percent), Tennessee (27.2 percent), Texas (25.8 percent), Michigan (25.4 percent), Kentucky (25.8 percent), Indiana (25.5 percent), South Carolina (25.1 percent) and, ranking as the most obese state in the nation, Mississippi, with 29.5 percent of its population classified as obese. The study noted that the propensity for girth is more pronounced in the southern US.

"We have a crisis of poor nutrition and physical inactivity in the U.S. and it's time we dealt with it," said Shelley A. Hearne, executive director of the trust.


Story continues below 
- advertisement -
The least obese states were reported to be Colorado, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Connecticut, Vermont and Montana. (Hawaii was not ranked in the study.)
Only one state – Oregon – did not show an increase in obesity rates over the past year.

TFAH also said that its study showed that more than 52 percent of adults in each and every state of the union are either obese or overweight.

While the federal Centers for Disease Control Prevention (CDC) does not rank the states the same way as TFAH, the CDC does report that two decades ago there was not a single state where more than a fifth of the population was obese – and now more than 40 states have reached and exceeded that obesity level.

The CDC also is questioning the TFAH study’s methodology, saying that the samples varied from state to state, and that many states use differing measurements in determining obesity rates.

The TFAH study also showed a mixed bag in how the various states are trying to educate their children in order to reverse this trend.

For example, only six states have set nutritional standards tougher than those established by the US department of Agriculture – three of them in the past year. Two of them, though – Kentucky and South Carolina – made the list of ten most obese states. So the evidence would suggest that legislators and citizens there are trying to do something about it.

However, more than 20 states in the past year have introduced legislation that would have addressed the school lunch/nutrition issue -- and none of those bills have been passed. Only four states – Arkansas, Illinois, Tennessee and West Virginia -- screen children to see if their body mass index exceeds acceptable levels. And only 23 of the 50 states have received funding from the CDC with which they can develop anti-obesity initiatives (though, to be fair, 39 states applied for funding…which ran out). 

The problem is clear: the nation is fat and getting fatter…and short of a kind of national hysteria, there is no credible, concerted effort taking place on a national scale to deal with the problem.

We’re not talking about the wringing of hands and the gnashing of teeth, with people blaming companies and companies blaming parents. We’re talking about a consistent, logical, measured approach to nutrition education that emphasizes personal responsibility, moderation and exercise. We’re talking about a national dialogue and a countrywide educational effort that will raise people’s consciousness and create real cultural change.

Without such an approach, the statistics will just grow more alarming as the national waistline expands.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2006)

Adult Obesity Ranking (Number 1 has most fat people) 

1 Mississippi 
2 Alabama 
3 West Virginia 
4 Louisiana 
5 Tennessee 
6 (tie) Michigan 
6 (tie) Texas 
6 (tie) Kentucky 
9 Indiana 
10 South Carolina 
11 Arkansas 
12 Georgia 
13 Ohio 
14 Oklahoma 
15 Pennsylvania 
16 (tie) North Carolina 
16 (tie) Missouri 
16 (tie) North Dakota 
19 Alaska 
20 (tie) Iowa 
20 (tie) Nebraska 
22 (tie) Kansas 
22 (tie) Illinois 
22 (tie) Virginia 
25 Minnesota 
26 South Dakota 
27 Delaware 
28 Wisconsin 
29 (tie) Washington 
29 (tie) Maryland 
31 California 
32 (tie) Maine 
32 (tie) Nevada 
34 New York 
35 DC 
36 Oregon 
37 Idaho 
38 Florida 
39 New Mexico 
40 (tie) New Jersey 
40 (tie) Arizona 
42 Wyoming 
43 New Hampshire 
44 Utah 
45 (tie) Montana 
45 (tie) Vermont 
47 Connecticut 
48 Rhode Island 
49 Massachusetts 
50 Colorado


----------



## plan_D (Jul 2, 2006)

No, Joe! Those facts are wrong, all wrong. California isn't over-weight, syscom said so! You're not paying attention.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2006)

And I can vouch for the obesity in Mississippi.... Fatties everywhere.... I have a bad habit that gets me in trouble with the wife:

Driving down the road and yelling "Slimfast" to all the large-and-prouds, which is a nickname I created for all the fat fu*ks who are fat as hell, yet wear clothing that a nubile 17 year old hottie would wear, including the notorious midriff blubber....

Makes me wonder if these tards have mirrors sometimes....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2006)

Did I actually type midriff blubber??? Jesus thats dis gusting........


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2006)

They have the mirrors that distort the middles to make them look thin


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Go east on MacArthur for a while, I was in a Mobile Station during the day and 2 car loads of gang bangers were just hanging there, homie was on the pay phone while his partner was tagging the back of it.
> 
> These guys weren't from there, it was obvious, but the point made, because of the proximity of cites from OC to LA no where is safe...
> 
> The last time I remember So Cal being half way decent was in the mid-late 70s. After that it went to sh*t...



MacArthur and what? Macarthur is a long road.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2006)

Can you define "Gang Bangers"? I always though it was people who shagged in groups. 



> Driving down the road and yelling "Slimfast" to all the large-and-prouds, which is a nickname I created for all the fat fu*ks who are fat as hell, yet wear clothing that a nubile 17 year old hottie would wear, including the notorious midriff blubber....



Those are people on the "Slimfast" diet les, but they think the more of it they drink the faster they loose weight! I guess they gave up buying mirrors when they cracked every time they walked past.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 2, 2006)

'Gang Bangers' refers to people in gangs, in the U.S. 

I know the kind you mean, les, we have our fair share of sumos in Britain. We're fast chasing the US in the over-weight charts.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> MacArthur and what? Macarthur is a long road.


i think it was a MacArthur and Bristol.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2006)

crips




bloods

I did some work with gangs, graffiti prevention and gang identification in the early 1990s when they started infesting my neighboorhood. Here's a great site about gangs, graffiti and gang culture...
Gangs OR Us - Robert Walker - Gang identification expert


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Adult Obesity Ranking (Number 1 has most fat people)
> 
> 19 Alaska



That is because they need the blubber to keep warm! What I am saying I am moving there!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

I hate people in gangs. They are low life scum and they should all see the same fate as that damn Crips guy what ever the hell his name was...

We are starting to see a real problem in the larger cities in Germany now with Turkish gangs that want to model themselves after these damn crips and bloods and whatever not they call themselves.


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2006)

somehow we have left the origins of the thread have we not ?

by the way Bud sucks .........


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2006)

What's with those arm signals those guys are doing in that crips picture? Do they have cerebral palsy or something?

Yeah, Bud sucks *** and tastes like piss. I had an awesome cool pint of Badger this evening, very nice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

Its there gang symbols, they are gay and low life scum.

And yes Erich it has gotten way off topic.

Well to get the topic back on beer, I drank a nice Kilkenny today. I have allways liked Kilkenny and I found it for the first time in the local store here, so I had to get some.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> i think it was a MacArthur and Bristol.



I am going to check it out. If its run down, I will post pictures to prove you were right.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I hate people in gangs. They are low life scum and they should all see the same fate as that damn Crips guy what ever the hell his name was....



Youre reffering to Tookie Williams (now deceased and has his ashes scattered over South Africa)

And funny thing is he wasnt even one of the origionators of the Crips. The media bought his story hook, line and sinker without investigating. The real gang bangers at the time hated him because his crimes were so brutal and senseless (even to them) they brought the police down on them hard. made it bad for business.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I am going to check it out. If its run down, I will post pictures to prove you were right.


Be my guest - the phone was on the north side of the gas station at it's side right in front of gas pumps - look at the rear portion of it, that's what they were writing on...


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmm you guys are a bit young but the term "gang bangers" has different origins and I do not mean gangs of any sort on the streets

we did these things in the psychadelic times of the 60's and look at the world now, my genration really ripped the world with "our" ideas


----------



## zerum (Aug 13, 2006)

"What's the similarity between American beer and having sex in a canoo"?
-F*cking close to water.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Got news for you Syscom they are not serving Budweiser at the World Cup. They are only advertising it because of the fact that they paid the 40 million dollars for the rights. Fifa is not allowing Budweiser to sell its beer and they are not allowing alcoholic beer in the stadiums anyway. They are selling Becks Alkohol Frie Bier which is a German non alchoholic beer.
> 
> Everyone in the world besides you knows that Budweiser sucks!



NON alcoholic beer is NOT beer! What's the point of drinking beer if you can't get waisted??? 

I didn't know that Budweiser was beer.....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2007)

I know someone who got drunk on non-alcoholic beer (and someone who reportedly got drunk of wine gums but I suspect that is BS)...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2007)

HOW many NON alcoholic beers or winegums did THAT take????


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2007)

Less than 10 non-alcoholic beers but he was 11 (I think at the time)...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 19, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> NON alcoholic beer is NOT beer! What's the point of drinking beer if you can't get waisted???
> 
> I didn't know that Budweiser was beer.....



I don't drink beer to get wasted. And no - budweiser is not beer, it's water with urine in it.


----------



## Maharg (Apr 20, 2007)

Beer is my drink of choice, (unless there is some single malt around). I'm afraid Budweiser dosen't come close to what I call beer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2007)

mkloby said:


> I don't drink beer to get wasted. And no - budweiser is not beer, it's water with urine in it.



Neither do I matey, but there are those that does.... Just trying to save them the money.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2007)

Maharg said:


> Beer is my drink of choice, (unless there is some single malt around). I'm afraid Budweiser dosen't come close to what I call beer.



Single Malts......mmmm! Now you're talking!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> NON alcoholic beer is NOT beer! What's the point of drinking beer if you can't get waisted???
> 
> I didn't know that Budweiser was beer.....



Why do you have to drink to get wasted? Thats what we did when we were teenagers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just a poor choice of words there O' Enlighted One....


----------



## Maharg (Apr 24, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why do you have to drink to get wasted? Thats what we did when we were teenagers.



 Ok.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Maharg said:


> Ok.



What about it? I was implying that you have you dont thave to get drunk every time you drink. Be responsible with alcohol...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2007)

Always quit while you're ahead....


----------



## Maharg (Apr 25, 2007)

"Put a blindfold on your average beer drinker and have them sample a wide array of beers, its inevitable they will pick the budweiser as being the best."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2007)

I know I almost **** on myself when I read that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2007)

Isn't that the truth.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2007)

From the FIFA World CUP 2006:

"While World Cup Blog remains firmly committed to our boycott of that paint thinner known as Budweiser during our stay in Germany, the players for Saudi Arabia are refusing to accept FIFA’s Man of the Match awards because it is sponsored by Anheuser-Busch, the company that makes the awful beer. “If any of our players play well enough to deserve a man of the match award, they will refuse to accept it. It’s simple,” said a spokesman for the Saudi Football Federation who goes on to explain that the decision has nothing to do with the beer’s quality, or lack thereof, but because of cultural and religious reasons."

Yeah, whatever....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2007)

If I were a player I would have boycotted it too, because of its nasty taste and the fact that is urine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2007)

Is that why they always have the stash of empty Budweiser bottles close to mens and ladies room???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

You got it...


----------

